# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  PillCam COLON, minimally invasive tool, miniaturized camera, direct view of the inside of your colon, Medtronic, Inc., Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Medtronic, Inc.

medtronic.com/covidien/en-us/products/capsule-endoscopy/pillcam-colon-2-system.html

----------


## Airicist

PillCam SB 2 3D Animation 

Uploaded on Sep 22, 2010




> PillCam SB is the most widely used patient-friendly tool for visualization of the entire small bowel and is the standard of care for detecting small bowel abnormalities. PillCam SB requires no preparation or sedation, and patients can resume daily activities upon ingesting the video capsule. PillCam SB is the only capsule endoscope indicated for visualization of the small bowel mucosa in patients age 2 and up.

----------


## Airicist

Brad's Story 

Published on Jan 21, 2014




> Brad discusses his experience with PillCam® COLON 2 and the outcome of his procedure. 
> 
> PillCam COLON is the only minimally-invasive alternative to colonoscopy that can directly visualize polyps and other abnormalities of the entire colon.
> 
> PillCam COLON allows a safe and accurate examination and does not require sedation or radiation. The procedure offers convenience for both the clinician and patient since most of the patient's daily activities can be resumed shortly after swallowing the video capsule.

----------


## Airicist

Smart Pills Providing Answers
December 7, 2014




> So called ‘smart pills’ are going places doctors could barely access. By using a capsule endoscopy they can keep patients from undergoing intensive tests and still get the info they need.
> 
> “What we use is a small capsule that has a small camera on the end of it and it also has a flash on it. And so every two seconds this camera will flash and take a picture, will flash and take a picture,” explains gastroenterologist Dr. Michael Bays. He is on medical staff of Lee Memorial Health System.
> 
> About the size of a dime, the tiny pill cam is relatively easy to swallow. It’s taken under medical supervision.
> 
> Medical assistant Nicole Findley helps patients with the procedure.
> 
> “They swallow the capsule and by that time everything is already hooked up and ready to go. They’re given instructions of what to look out for for the rest of the day,” says Findley.
> ...

----------

